# Can you tell the music hall behind me belongs to which world-renowned orchestra?



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello people, please look at this photo. Can you tell which orchestra and which music hall is behind me?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Orchestral Hall in Chicago, home of the Chicago Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KevinW said:


> Hello people, please look at this photo. Can you tell which orchestra and which music hall is behind me?


You mean you don't know? You can ask that lady in the brown sweater. I'm sure she'll tell you.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Nice! You are correct. Have you ever been there?


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Manxfeeder said:


> You mean you don't know? You can ask that lady in the brown sweater. I'm sure she'll tell you.


Hahahahahaha:lol:


----------

